# Horrendous new ads



## wmcbrine

That black bar that keeps popping up at the bottom of the screen today, at least on my iPad... no matter how many times I close it. It needs to die.


----------



## jay_man2

I agree completely.


----------



## Brandon C

@wmcbrine 
Got a screen shot? Not that I can do anything about it but it I would be interested in seeing what you are seeing.


----------



## Zevida

Yep, this is pretty terrible and makes for an awful experience using on the phone. Can we please turn this off?


----------



## wmcbrine

Brandon C said:


> @wmcbrine
> Got a screen shot? Not that I can do anything about it but it I would be interested in seeing what you are seeing.












The bar is one of those things that tries to stay at the bottom of the screen, but actually scrolls up with the rest of the page, then moves itself back down. (Most annoying web thing since the blink tag.) There's an X to remove it, but it comes back when you move to another page within TCF.


----------



## Mike Lang

I had to log out to see it so I can at least confirm that the TC Club removes it.


----------



## blacknoi

Chiming in that the new ads are very annoying on the iPhone and iPad.


----------



## busyba

On my nexus 5 it's there as well, and tapping the X to close it has very little margin for error, so a lot of the time you end up launching the ad's webpage. So I guess that's going to be lucrative for the owners.


----------



## stargazer21

Yep. Been on this forum a long time, but I can already see that the bouncy black bar is going to annoy me enough to drive me away. I've opened whatever site it advertises twice, because it bounced into my finger path while I was scrolling on the iPad. 

Sad.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hi everyone, we did make a change to the ads this week, but I'm not sure if this is related to the change or an existing provider.

Please be patient with us while I investigate this to determine what exactly is causing it and where to proceed from there.


----------



## ozzman73

So the forum software is programmed to recognize a mobile device and display these new ads in addition to the old ones. However, mobile users don't even get the mobile experience with a mobile skin.

This change makes me visit less and less on my mobile devices.


----------



## Brandon C

ozzman73 said:


> So the forum software is programmed to recognize a mobile device and display these new ads in addition to the old ones.


No, the ads should be the same regardless of what you are viewing them with. There is something amiss that is causing this issue. We are not attempting to display anything different to mobile devices. Soon as we can track this down we will eliminate the problem.



ozzman73 said:


> However, mobile users don't even get the mobile experience with a mobile skin.


That is correct. The current platform does not support mobile devices and the different screen sizes they have.


----------



## realityboy

busyba said:


> On my nexus 5 it's there as well, and tapping the X to close it has very little margin for error, so a lot of the time you end up launching the ad's webpage. So I guess that's going to be lucrative for the owners.


I've opened up their page dozens of times. I still habitually try to zoom in on my iphone to make the x bigger even though I know that the ads just going to resize itself.

It does give me an excuse to get an iphone 6 plus since it will make the x bigger.


----------



## Bighouse

Starting today I've had a full screen width banner ad that pops up on my iPad at the bottom of my screen. Very irritating!

Large X on far right and often displays text only ads for a local.com website.

Anyone else getting this? Is it TCF or some adware running on my iPad?


----------



## jay_man2

Bighouse said:


> Starting today I've had a full screen width banner ad that pops up on my iPad at the bottom of my screen. Very irritating!
> 
> Large X on far right and often displays text only ads for a local.com website.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? Is it TCF or some adware running on my iPad?


Sounds like you're seeing what the rest of us have been seeing for a couple of days now.


----------



## Bighouse

It's really irritating. Think I will stay out of TCF for a few days and hope they get rid of the advertiser who's using this!!


----------



## Bighouse

I'm going to try to just use tapatalk from now on!


----------



## Mike Lang

Bighouse said:


> I will stay out of TCF for a few days and hope they get rid of the advertiser who's using this!!





Bighouse said:


> I'm going to try to just use tapatalk from now on!


You only lasted 23 minutes! 

I'm sure Pete will get it figured out soon enough...


----------



## Bighouse

23 minutes? Wow, I'm TCF dependent.

Hi, my name is Bob and I'm a TCFaholoc.


----------



## dslunceford

I have never used an app to view TCF or other forums, but may have to start. The new "overlay" ads that appear at the bottom of mobile browsers and need to be closed to see the post content toward bottom of the screen are super annoying, plus, pure junk advertising as well.

Attached is a screen grab from my iPad...


----------



## SullyND

Theres a thread about them in forum operations. I agree, they're annoying.


----------



## dslunceford

Super annoying, plus cheap, spammy-looking ads for face cream, Oprah wrinkle system and the like...


----------



## RickStrobel

Not only annoying but misleading. I clicked an ad today that said "Satellite TV on your PC". I thought that sounded interesting. Never heard of that. Lots of ways to see cable TV on a PC, but don't recall anything for satellite. Anyway, I clicked the ad and it simply gave me a search engine results page for satellite TV companies.


----------



## stargazer21

That stupid bouncy black bar is keeping my time here to a minimum, and that time is a pain as it is. No more just browsing and reading...I have a couple of specific threads that I'm keeping an eye on for updates. I check those, and I'm out.


----------



## scottjf8

I noticed this the other day too.... switched from Safari to Chrome and it doesn't seem to be there...


----------



## pdhenry

At least it's not appearing on my Galaxy S2's (phone) browser.


----------



## dslunceford

Thanks for having these removed! 

I would have thanked in the Happy Hour post I started last night, but it disappeared from that forum and evidently got merged into this thread in an entirely different forum for some reason.


----------



## stargazer21

Hunted this thread down too to say "Thank you!". :up:


----------



## jay_man2

Thanks for eliminating them!


----------



## Fofer

Haven't seen any of these ads with Forum Runner or Tapatalk. I couldn't imagine visiting this forum via a mobile browser on a handheld. These dedicated apps have much better UI.


----------



## Peter Redmer

We agree that these ads were annoying. We made a change that should have removed them. I'm seeing some confirmations here that they have already been removed. Please let me know if you see them come up again and thanks for your patience.


----------



## HomieG

Thank you! I hated them as well, but now see they're gone on my iPad when using Safari.


----------



## Zevida

Belated thank you for getting rid of these!


----------



## Chapper1

This has come back for me this afternoon. iOS 8.1 iPhone 6. Running Safari


----------



## Zevida

Yep, they're back for me to.


----------



## Mike Lang

Can someone post a screenshot of what you're seeing this time around?


----------



## jay_man2

I'm on 8.1.2 on my iPad Air 2 and iPhone 6 Plus, and am not having the issue.


----------



## Mike Lang

I think we found it...


----------



## Zevida

Fixed now for me.


----------



## Zevida

I'm seeing these again or something similar. They are always Best Buy ads now. Show up in Safari on iPad and iPhone. Very annoying.


----------



## pdhenry

I'm getting pop-over ads in Chrome on my android. Occasionally it's hard to figure out how to close them (but I don't remember which ones in particular).


----------



## David Bott

Sorry all...The ad networks are detecting mobile devices and as such, putting in a mobile ad. More and more people use mobile to surf now that without mobile ads, the site would not have an income.

All I can do is see if I can find out which network and then have them limit the # that may show during a session.


----------



## Zevida

David Bott said:


> Sorry all...The ad networks are detecting mobile devices and as such, putting in a mobile ad. More and more people use mobile to surf now that without mobile ads, the site would not have an income.


Well, that would be the case if the site was serving a mobile version that did not have the desktop ads, but TCF doesn't have a mobile version (that I'm aware of), so now on the iPad and iPhone (and I guess Android) we have the desktop ads plus the mobile ads.

It also wouldn't be so annoying if they were halfway decent mobile ads, but the jumpiness and inability to actually stay at the bottom of the page interferes with use of the site.

I appreciate you taking a look and trying to decrease frequency.


----------



## Mike Lang

Zevida said:


> TCF doesn't have a mobile version (that I'm aware of)


There's a mobile skin in the dropdown list bottom left of any page.


----------



## scooterboy

I posted pics of this back on 2/22, right after the first recent upgrade attempt. While it seemed due to the upgrade, it apparently was coincidental timing.

I know it's only doing this on mobile devices, and it irks me to no end that android Chrome has a menu option to "request desktop site", yet there's no way to ALWAYS request desktop site. Why in the world wouldn't that option have been included?


----------



## pdhenry

This is an example of a mobile ad that I find annoying:


----------



## David Bott

Not sure what I am looking at. Is the blue symbol part of the ad?


----------



## pdhenry

It's a larger version of the logo in the upper left corner of the ad. It's an integral piece of the ad overlay - if I scale the page the ad and the logo remain the same size on the screen.

Chrome browser on an Android smartphone, if that matters. Possibly a rendering issue but I don't know why.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry to say I am lost on that one. It makes no sense just that the symbol would render like that on the screen.


----------



## scottjf8

They're back, horrendous, huge, and intrusive.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfer

Yep. Please make them stop.


----------



## bradleys

So bad on the iPad. Takes up a third of the screen, bounces around while scrolling - so bad...


----------



## pdhenry

At least it has a close box. That degrades it below "horrendous", in my opinion. Maybe just a little annoying.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry...as mentioned above..The ad networks are detecting mobile devices and as such, putting in a mobile ad. More and more people use mobile to surf now that without mobile ads, the site would not have an income.

All I can do is see if I can find out which network and then have them limit the # that may show during a session. 

Adding to that, it seems it is not smart enough to check to see if any other ads were called and displayed. All in all if Google sees a mobile device, it will also want to show a mobile ad. This may only get worse for Google is now penalizing sites that are not "mobile" friendly. This site is not according to google even though we have an APP for mobile users Google does not seem to care and wants the site itself to be mobile friendly. As a result, they will not lower how you show up in search engines and if they see a mobile device, they will show and ad regardless.

AUGH!


----------



## Zevida

If I join the TC Club, will these new mobile ads be suppressed? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang

I don't think you'd see anything besides the Weaknees top right.


----------



## scottjf8

This was probably the worst ad i've seen on here on my iPad










(sorry pic is big, I couldn't figure out how to resize in Skitch.)


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah, I think the triangle-i icon belongs to the ad server company and it displays like that due to a bug. Normally it appears in a much smaller size on the TCF ads. You can see its intended size in the ad to the right in your image.

But in Chrome on my tablet I've discovered that using the "request desktop site" option in the browser menu makes the mobile ads go away completely. My tablet has a larger screen than the netbook I typically use for web browsing so I think it's fair to pose as a desktop browser.


----------



## crxrocks

Here is how it looks on my phone tonight.



Ive also noticed I've had to refresh threads to see new posts now. I'm not running behind a proxy but maybe something on your end? It is really annoying.


----------



## jay_man2

I see the above on my iPad regularly.


----------



## pdhenry

On Chrome or any other browser that offers it, "*request desktop site*." If you use that at whatever top-level page you access TCF from (i.e., I bookmark User CP) all subsequent pages use that option and you won't see the mobile ads.


----------

